# Eastern NY state prices



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Getting really curious as to why the prices around the Little Falls area, Salisbury Center, Doldgeville, etc are so cheap! We are looking at smaller acreage (20-ish) with farm houses and horse barns to relocate and can't believe the prices in this area. I have inquired about the gas drilling issue and have been told it is not in this particular area. We want to stay far away from any kind of natural gas drilling. 

Still hoping to sell our 40 acres in Missouri as well as our 80 acres with 3 homes. Going to start marketing for sale as an Equine B&B in the spring, see what happens!


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Taxes and an overbearing government? 

There is very little work, and the the ever increasing regulations make it very difficult to farm. I'm from NY, and will always have a place in my soul for it, but sadly, it is soon to be a ghost town as people vote with their feet. 

On the other hand, my brother never left NY, and owns a very sucessful business. He just bought his second "upstate" property. 

If you go to the city-data.com forum, there's a very good thread on there about upstate NY. 

Good luck!
~Mark


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Most likely due to not that close to a big city area. You can find very cheap farms around me. Just 2 miles away dirt cheap beautiful places, Come to my town and the prices double. just because we have a lil lake and its homes are better kept up. But there isnt anything wrong with those farms, few months ago 7 acres house with free gas already hooked up, another set up with septic and well on the property, where a trailer sat. etc went for 35,000. taxes were only 900 a year. 

I have many friends who have businesses and they are thriving. So dont go by that. you just have to play the games the system wants you to. If you start a b & b, they most likely will want your water well tested, I think its quarterly and the home must be up to reasonable codes, inspected kitchen. 
My property taxes are actually very cheap. They put a cap on raising taxes in the rural areas all over NY state. 
I just hate the snow removal. I live in a big snowmobile area. A b & b on the trail would work well here...lol


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

"Cheap" is a realtive term..... For those that have grown up there and have not left the area think real estate has become very expensive in the last couple of years...... 
Reason(s) for "cheap" (to some) real estate; the area took a hit in the 1980's as to JOBS, several manufacturing companies and others moved or went under and the area has never really recovered....... 
A further case in point: Little Falls just had their one and only grocery store close. Yes, there will be another one opening sometime this year in Little Falls but...... on a good(?) note; The city (LF) is supplying a bus twice a week for retirees, etc to go to Herkimer to shop.....The next town (east direction) St Johnsville never had a groc store and not sure on if there is one in Dolgeville or not; never noticed one on my drives through there.
As for Salibury Center; it's ahhh, hamlet; small, quaint, and blink and you never knew you were there...

I cast no stones about the area, but facts are... what they are. :cowboy:

Plus (or minus) there are wind turbines in the area, sooooo. Something else to think about.

Edited to add - the local newspaper; www.littlefallstimes.com in case your interested.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

All depends on where you live, that area you are looking at is nice, I have been to those areas but not know them well, If you can find a good job or start and good business then I say do it if you like it. 

Where I am prices are pretty high and taxes are getting out of control but I do like the area, ME and my GF both have government jobs so we are able to survive.


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Trailsend

I travel through that area at least 6 to 8 times a year (on the NYS Thruway) to visit my daughter who is in the Finger Lakes region of NY....I love the looks of the area but my wife thinks it is too depressed and too far away from her kids. Yes I agree the prices are very reasonable compared to where I live where they continue to over build for a new computer chip factory(AMD). 
If you like that area check out also a little to the East of there in Montgomery County NY. There is a large Amish community there. I think if you are keeping the house size down and the land size down too....taxes arent too bad.

Just my 2 cents.

MikeC


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks , Mike. We have actually decided to focus our search on Washington Co, really liking the Granville area.


----------



## Jhomestead8 (Jan 20, 2014)

Trailsend- I grew up that way and am actually selling our homestead a little over an hr from there. It is a nice area but little in the way of jobs which is why land is cheap. I am in Camden and we have Rome and Syracuse and Utica for jobs this way. Land is still cheap and our taxes up here are super low. I can't remember what they are out that way. 
There is a large Amish population and several Amish stores and coops for bulk food buying. Good luck with your search! Sure you don't want my place?


----------



## Jhomestead8 (Jan 20, 2014)

St.J did have a grocery store (Big M) till recently. My grandparents still live there


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Jhomestead8 said:


> Trailsend- I grew up that way and am actually selling our homestead a little over an hr from there. It is a nice area but little in the way of jobs which is why land is cheap. I am in Camden and we have Rome and Syracuse and Utica for jobs this way. Land is still cheap and our taxes up here are super low. I can't remember what they are out that way.
> There is a large Amish population and several Amish stores and coops for bulk food buying. Good luck with your search! Sure you don't want my place?


HI Jhomestead8

I agree with the Camden area...I have been out that way many times due to my daughter moving to the Penn Yann NY area...actually the Utica area is not all that bad of a place...I am living now in what they call the "Capital Region"...it has gotten way too busy for us here....Our deal now is my wife has 3 children in this area....My one daughter is out closer to you and then I have a son in Kansas...now that is a totally different world...I love both areas for different reasons...
This state has a lot to offer..many different types of areas....

Good luck with your search..

MikeC


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

@Jhomestead, could you send me the info on your place for sale? We have just gotten an informal quote for putting a septic system on a vacant piece and it is very discouraging.


----------



## Jhomestead8 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sure I can send you a message. It is listed on here a couple spots below


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Is personal property that is not attached to the land taxed in NY state? For example, if you had a yurt to stay in while you were there? I'd like to buy some acreage fenced with maybe a barn, maybe no residence at all. Taxes are naturally going to go up when they see a stick built house on the property. I'd be a sun bird, fly south in the Winter, and come there around May until late September. Anyone else here do that? I wonder what kind of rules would prevent me from hauling cattle up there for summer grazing? I bet it would not even be allowed, even if a person could do it inexpensive enough to make it profitable, to haul cattle from Texas. BTW, We don't live in a free country these days. Some laws do protect us, but many are just totally unreasonable.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Jobs are tight over that way. Thats why land is cheap and property taxes are also pretty cheap. Beautiful places, excellent climate and soil. It really depends on what you are looking for. I live in that area and love it. Of course, me and my wife work part time jobs and farm. If your looking for full time employment and a chance to move up and make a decent living, forget it.

I don't know what some people are talking about taxes and regulation being so difficult, probably people who have never even been here. The towns are generally starving for business and will bend over backwards to help you set anything up that might help the town. The towns are also small enough that you will meet the town planner/clerk, and he will remember your name and actually have the time to look into your issues.

A farmer here just recently started a meat processing facility, the town was so thrilled by this they suspended his property taxes for 20 years. Property taxes are also lower than many other comparable places. And they passed a law 2 years ago that property tax cannot increase too much.


----------

